# Surface Mount strobe lights



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like I'm getting some strobes installed on the 15 F250. The rears will be in the reverse housings but the fronts I am told that the headlights are very difficult to drill into without damaging. Sounds like they want to install some surface mount strobes on the grille itself. 

Does anyone have any pictures of these installed on the grille to see what it looks like?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I was thinking of adding so me basic light in front but behind the grill so it is clean looking.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MXZ1983;2019504 said:


> Looks like I'm getting some strobes installed on the 15 F250. The rears will be in the reverse housings but the fronts I am told that the headlights are very difficult to drill into without damaging. Sounds like they want to install some surface mount strobes on the grille itself.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of these installed on the grille to see what it looks like?


I have them in front and rear, its actually harder to install in the rear and retain the reverse blub. Mines a 2014 SD.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's not that hard, I've been doing my as well as others installs for years.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The upfitter we take all our trucks to told me the same thing about my '15 Super Duty. Can't see drilling holes in the grille either so mini light bar is all it's getting.

They told me that they would still install strobes or LED HAW's in the headlights, but that I'd have to sign a release saying that I wouldn't/couldn't come back on them for moisture intrusion/fogging.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You could drive down to Tinley and have 1olddogtwo install them for you, for some wings!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wings, someone say wings?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about making a road trip out to see George and having him do a whole undercover package on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2019531 said:


> I have them in front and rear, its actually harder to install in the rear and retain the reverse blub. Mines a 2014 SD.


What's a "blub?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

what 1 old dog spelled something wrong...or is a blub 
a new Ebonics word?


it wouldn't be such a big deal but someone likes to jump on others for their grammar.....:waving:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnoFarmer;2020902 said:


> it wouldn't be such a big deal but someone likes to jump on others for their grammar.....:waving:


That's only cause birds can't spell....And it's annoying


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2020832 said:


> What's a "blub?


It's kind like much or mulch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2020902 said:


> what 1 old dog spelled something wrong...or is a blub
> a new Ebonics word?
> 
> it wouldn't be such a big deal but someone likes to jump on others for their grammar.....:waving:


It's 1olddogtwo, or 1od2 for short

It's not missed spelled, missed used yes.

Ur my blub or could be.

Google it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2019531 said:


> I have them in front and rear, its actually harder to install in the rear and retain the reverse blub. Mines a 2014 SD.





1olddogtwo;2020909 said:


> It's 1olddogtwo, or 1od2 for short
> 
> It's not missed spelled, missed used yes.
> 
> ...


how ever you need to justify it.
the bottom line is you misspelled bulb and spell-cheek tried to save you by using the wrong word.

it was easier to figure it out using blub (witch the spell checker on this site considers to be misspelled)
than to use it's definition.

blub
Verb	1.	blub - cry or whine with snufflingblub - cry or whine with snuffling; "Stop snivelling--you got yourself into this mess!"

haven't found it in websters...
must be some slang....

not sure which one is worse, using it wrong or misselling 1 old dog two..
so right back at ya, Pats....
so stop your blubing....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

"it was easier to figure it out using blub (**witch** the spell checker on this site considers to be misspelled)
than to use it's definition."

Do you mean "Which" cause the "Witch" is dead according to The Wizard of Oz.

Blub...http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Blub


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

whatever ta need...

you ce, u alsew jump on peples sheet.
and u grammer is just as bad as the reist of us's.
& stop u'r hypercritical "blubbering", in other worrds tour crap stinks just like everyone else.

have a good day....:waving:

urban dictinary,,, rally, u grasp exceeds your reach.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

For the record, I've never or least recall ever talking about someones grammer, mine is bad enough


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2020950 said:


> For the record, I've never or least recall ever talking about someones grammer, mine is bad enough


So is your spelling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2020950 said:


> For the record, I've never or least recall ever talking about someones grammer, mine is bad enough


You ain't kidding.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2020950 said:


> For the record, I've never or least recall ever talking about someones grammer, mine is bad enough


It was becuse of your record you got the attention you did.

ok . president Clinton .


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

John Deere Green...go see our friend George. He did my last truck with 2 led haw's in the front turn signals, a Feniex Dual Apollo Amber / White in the windshield, a multi-function bar in the rear window and 4 led haw's in the rear tail lights (2 in the reverse to give me bright white, 2 in the tail light section for the offset color). He had all the haw's sync'd together (the rear were off set) and were all controlled from a single switch. I could change the pattern's of the the arrow stick still and the pattern of the Apollo as well if I wanted to switch it. 

My new truck is getting all the old lights (as they are only a year old), plus some extras.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

buildinon;2021468 said:


> John Deere Green...go see our friend George. He did my last truck with 2 led haw's in the front turn signals, a Feniex Dual Apollo Amber / White in the windshield, a multi-function bar in the rear window and 4 led haw's in the rear tail lights (2 in the reverse to give me bright white, 2 in the tail light section for the offset color). He had all the haw's sync'd together (the rear were off set) and were all controlled from a single switch. I could change the pattern's of the the arrow stick still and the pattern of the Apollo as well if I wanted to switch it.
> 
> My new truck is getting all the old lights (as they are only a year old), plus some extras.


One question: Why?

I have a minibar, more than enough warning. Anymore becomes a distraction to the idiots out there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I just ordered a mini bar from George set up as a green/amber that's class 1 certified. Strobesnmore E7200 warning/flood light will go up top with it too, both mounted on an Acari screwless mount.

I'm all for flashy lights everywhere on a show vehicle, but from a safety standpoint more lights is NOT better. A mini bar that's class 1 certified is more than enough. If that doesn't keep someone from hitting you, then nothing will. No matter how cool it looks.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the lights for a specific reason.

The rear 4 are placed in the tail lights with 2 facing straight back and 2 facing straight out to the sides. This is for when I am backing out of alleys in the City Of Chicago and from between buildings so cars and pedestrians can see me better.

The read arrow bar has a amber pattern flash at the same time for high line of sight visibility. But when I am stopped on a city street I can switch it to an arrow device to warn vehicles to go around.
It also serves the purpose of a warning device for when we are moving loaders through the city from site to site during heavy storms.

The front corners led's are also placed on an angle so when coming out of an alley or from in between buildings in the city, pedestrians or vehicles can see me better.

The front windshield light is for high line of sight visibility as well. It faces directly forward.

We plow in the City of Chicago so there are a lot of blind corners and alleys that we deal with. I can't always see what is ahead or behind me. So it is easier for them to see me first. We also plow for the power company here, so while inside of their facilities safety is a high priority. The brighter the better inside of there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Strobesnmore E7200 warning/flood light will go up top with it too, both mounted on an Acari screwless mount.


So Jarrett, your impressions of the E7200 warning/flood light combo?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm fairly impressed with it. I never put it on an Acari but it's defiantly a bright warning light and work light combo. It's not a Whelen or Soundoff or Ecco but it's still a pretty impressive bar. 

I'll buy more as we need them for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm fairly impressed with it. I never put it on an Acari but it's defiantly a bright warning light and work light combo. It's not a Whelen or Soundoff or Ecco but it's still a pretty impressive bar.
> 
> I'll buy more as we need them for sure.


Interesting........ordered one last week, installed it this week.

During daylight hours, I am rather underimpressed as the work light washes oot the amber just aboot completely. Night time is mulch better.

Pretty sure I'll be sticking with dedicated work light bars and flashers vs the combo.

Cheap enough that it was worth a try. I insist that we run work\backup lights AND flashers during the daytime, due to less than intelligent drivers oot there. :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I've never run mine during the day. It was dark when I finished putting it on, and we only had one storm that took us into daytime light. 

Our mini bars are stupid bright, so I don't get too worried about anything else.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The front can be difficult to do if they're the double walled and the newer style we just developed a way to do them where they are guaranteed to never leak. For plowing we generally don't remit commend them in the headlights due to the flashback so you are better off with a bar higher up.


----------

